# Ohio Breeders



## rmong (Aug 27, 2018)

Looking for a few reputable golden breeders in Ohio, any help appreciated.
I'm a newbie and am learning I don't know much.

Thanks, Ron
Columbus , OH


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

The Golden Retriever Club of Columbus, Ohio (GRCCO) is very active and has list of breeder referrals on their website: Breeder Referral 

Good luck!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Contact the puppy referral person in the below link. She knows all the breeders and everybody knows her. Huge source of Golden info. Good luck!

Rhonda Hovan
Golden Retriever Club of America Research Facilitator
Golden Retriever Club of America Health & Genetics Committee
AKC Canine Health Foundation Scientific Review Committee

Puppy Referral:
https://cvgrc.org/puppy-referral/


----------



## 614Novak (Aug 28, 2018)

We live in Columbus and had a really difficult time finding a breeder. We ended up going to Mervar Kennels near Youngstown. Judy breeds stunning pups! I would be happy to pass along her information to you!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

614Novak said:


> We live in Columbus and had a really difficult time finding a breeder. We ended up going to Mervar Kennels near Youngstown. Judy breeds stunning pups! I would be happy to pass along her information to you!


I'm not seeing full clearances on her dogs, and on one of them she says 'passed hips and elbows wOFA' but they are not on OFA. So be cautious on that one.


----------



## rmong (Aug 27, 2018)

*huntcrestgoldens ?*

Home

Anyone have experience with this breeder in Pataskala,OH ?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rmong said:


> Home
> 
> Anyone have experience with this breeder in Pataskala,OH ?
> 
> Thanks, Ron


Bryana is nice and has awesome dogs.


----------



## rmong (Aug 27, 2018)

*Golden Retriever Companions*

Anyone have experience with this breeder? 
Located in St. Henry Ohio. 

Thanks, Ron 

** 

https://www.goldenretrievercompanions.com/


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

rmong I would pass on this litter. They seem to be breeding (current litter listed) on prelims which are not full clearances. Sire is 95 lbs!? So NOT the breed standard. They have lots of marketing on their site but can't find registered names so no way to verify information on OFA. 

Anyone can make a web site, doesn't mean any of the information is true. The goal of marketing is to make you want what they are selling... so if your goal is to just get a puppy, any puppy their site is doing its job. If you are actually looking for a well bred dog from an honest breeder this site fails miserably.

For $2200. I would prefer to find a breeder that actually has full clearances on file and does more with their dogs than produce puppies. If you decide to go this route... get insurance!

She is also a distributor for Life Abundance food, so read your contract as you may be required to feed this food. I am not opposed to the food but not thrilled to be required to feed a product that pays the breeder to sell it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

this is the dam of the first litter listed:
SR86039307 Pedigree: GoldenQuest's Cadence you might want to look up that girl's breeder, Kathy Burgess... she's mentioned in many ways multiple times on this forum if I recall correctly. She's the "comfort goldens" person, and I wouldn't touch a golden from her with a ten foot pole. JMO. As well, look at the change history on the k9data link- there is no OFA record on this dog for anything, which tells us that even if she DID do PH on hips, the dog has no elbow clearance even though she originally claimed on k9data that she had OFA elbows. There is no OFA heart, even though she originally claimed it. Thank you k9data moderators (one of whom is a member here as well) for keeping k9data pretty much in order. 

The whole 'top %tile in the world' claim on the website, that's hooey. The .24 might be, if they even did stats on worldwide Goldens, but they do not- and they no longer do percentiles either since they are so deceptive... but that .48- it's what used to be the 50%tile, and puts the dog at risk of dysplasia. The site attempts to make one believe this is a safe bet. It's not. 
Here is the sire's k9data page- Pedigree: Int. CH. Timber Of The Shenandoah and he too is quite lacking. He has no eyes on OFA, no hips or elbows- and again, even if he really does have PH done, they do not do elbows. His dam has zero clearances. Of his offspring w clearances, clearly one of them did not pass hips. Did he pass elbows? no. Did he fail them? We don't know if he was ever checked. But there is no elbow clearance. 
International shows are wonderful practice- but they are a two day CH for almost every dog there... not what I'd want to be basing stellar conformation assessment on. 

In short, these are probably cute puppies but price is for a puppy whose parents are well-vetted with all clearances in place, and who themselves are actually titled in a respected venue. Not there in this case on either point.


----------



## rmong (Aug 27, 2018)

*Golden Point*

Recommended by a friend 

Goldnpoint Golden Retrievers - Home Page

any comments welcome. 

Thanks, Ron 

**


----------

